# [SOLVED] Toshiba 32C12OU Resolution Issues



## dsbaker2 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm new to the forums and have a few questions. I have a Toshiba 32C12OU that I bought to use as a computer monitor. I have it connected HDMI into the monitor and DVI into my computer. I would like to make everything clear and at the highest resolution possible. Right now I'm using 1920 x 1080 but my fonts are not clear. It's hard to read and i'm pretty sure my eyesight isn't getting worse.

All my drivers are updated (video card, tv) and I'm still getting unclear fonts at high resolution. What can I do? What other information do I need to provide? Did I buy the wrong monitor to do what I want it to do?

Link to TV on Toshiba's website: Toshiba 32C120U 32" Class 720P HD LCD TV

My video card: Nvidia GeForce 8300 GTX

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba 32C12OU Resolution Issues*

i suspect that may not be the native resolution for the TV with a PC input

possibly try 1280 x 1024 , 1360 x 768 , 1280 x 768 see if look better
looking at the user manual here Page 122
http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/ad/ad80339d-ede8-4f21-8b52-52fdb0c8ffeb.pdf

do you have a VGA output on the PC _ you may try the PC input on the TV and see if that works better


----------



## dsbaker2 (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Toshiba 32C12OU Resolution Issues*



etaf said:


> i suspect that may not be the native resolution for the TV with a PC input
> 
> possibly try 1280 x 1024 , 1360 x 768 , 1280 x 768 see if look better
> looking at the user manual here Page 122
> ...


They do look better at bigger resolutions but I hardly have room to open two windows at the same time. 

I only have DVI output on the PC and VGA input on the monitor. I tried going that route (DVI to VGA) and it was too big for my taste. 

I'm beginning to suspect that my GPU isn't good enough to support the resolution.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba 32C12OU Resolution Issues*



> I'm beginning to suspect that my GPU isn't good enough to support the resolution.


 it may be the TV native resolution


----------



## dsbaker2 (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Toshiba 32C12OU Resolution Issues*



etaf said:


> it may be the TV native resolution


Dang. Well thanks for the help! :banghead:


----------



## dsbaker2 (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Toshiba 32C12OU Resolution Issues*

Just an update, sent the TV back to Amazon. Thanks for the help, I'll be doing more research next time!


----------

